# T Touch Compass malfunction



## JNI (Jul 18, 2006)

Hi,
I have a Tissot touch less than a year and the compass function is not working, hands will move to a fix position and stay like that. All other functions work fine. Expensive watch not working. Can you reset this watch? What can I do?

Thanks.


----------



## smittythepig (Jun 23, 2006)

JNI said:


> Hi,
> I have a Tissot touch less than a year and the compass function is not working, hands will move to a fix position and stay like that. All other functions work fine. Expensive watch not working. Can you reset this watch? What can I do?
> 
> Thanks.


probably have to send it in for repair, but have you tried re-synching the watch? i think you do it by pressing the 'T' (middle) button, tap crystal until you get to the 12 hour/Fahrenheit setting, then press the '+' button for about 6 seconds. then use the + and - buttons to move both the hour and minute hands to exactly 12 o'clock. then press 'T' again. then give the compass a try. if i have any of this wrong you can et the directions from the tissot website in PDF form if you no longer have your manual. if synching doesn't work i think you may have to send it in. but first contact tissot customer service via email. they will get back to you quickly and let you know what they think you should do.


----------



## mtsagk (Jul 25, 2006)

you have at first to suchronize your watch!!if the compass still doesn't work, there is a 2 year universal guarantee!!!:-!


----------



## ariccardiiii (Oct 3, 2006)

I have the same compass problem with my titanium carbon fibre model. I only had it two weeks and the compass stopped working. I used the synchro and it still wont work. i called Tissot and they want me to send it in but wont honor the warranty because I never received the card with the watch.



JNI said:


> Hi,
> I have a Tissot touch less than a year and the compass function is not working, hands will move to a fix position and stay like that. All other functions work fine. Expensive watch not working. Can you reset this watch? What can I do?
> 
> Thanks.


----------



## ster (Sep 21, 2006)

i have the same problem,.. mine stopped working 3 months after i got it. 
i had the card, so i sent it in to tissot about 2 weeks ago to get it fixed. 
we'll see what happens.


----------



## AjnabiZ (Sep 9, 2006)

It seems like the T Touch Compass has some serious problems. Many of you are reporting the exact same problem.

Maybe a design glitch.


----------



## ster (Sep 21, 2006)

yea.. it has to be
everyone say North gets stuck between 7 and 9 

im glad it's a known issue.. that means they should have the fix


----------



## smittythepig (Jun 23, 2006)

AjnabiZ said:


> It seems like the T Touch Compass has some serious problems. Many of you are reporting the exact same problem.
> 
> Maybe a design glitch.


i have had mine for about 5 months. no problems here.


----------



## mtsagk (Jul 25, 2006)

i have no problem with tha watch..:-!:-!:-!:-!:-!:-!:-!


----------



## Michalis-68 (Feb 15, 2006)

I have mine 4-5 years now with no problem.
Battery actually is still going strong.


----------



## J_L (Nov 24, 2006)

I too have been bitten by the compass problem, received my titanium version last year as a christmas gift, within a couple of months the compass was stuck between the 7 and 9 o'clock positions. It sat on my dresser for a few months before I sent it into Swatch for repair, they had it for 5 weeks. Three weeks after getting it back, I'm in the same boat, compass stuck between 7 and 9:-(. I'll keep sending it back because I really like everything about this watch. Hopefully this isn't a design flaw and it can be repaired correctly.


----------



## ster (Sep 21, 2006)

J_L said:


> I too have been bitten by the compass problem, received my titanium version last year as a christmas gift, within a couple of months the compass was stuck between the 7 and 9 o'clock positions. It sat on my dresser for a few months before I sent it into Swatch for repair, they had it for 5 weeks. Three weeks after getting it back, I'm in the same boat, compass stuck between 7 and 9:-(. I'll keep sending it back because I really like everything about this watch. Hopefully this isn't a design flaw and it can be repaired correctly.


SAME BOAT! BUT...................CHECK THIS!!!

when i got it back.. it worked for a few weeks.. then it crapped out again. 
then.... it got cold and i used it as a Thermo.... i left it outside for a few hours... 25d. F .. then i noticed the compass started working!!!!

after a few days.. it stopped again! 
so.. i left it out again in the COLD (below freezing) ..... then it worked again. And now it's working! I think It has something to do with heat! .....

try that.. tell me if it fixes your issue was well

Cheers mate...


----------



## ajes (Dec 3, 2006)

hi;
i'm having the same problem, the 'north'-hand pointing somewhere in between the 7 to 9. i realized the problem about a month ago. i bought the watch december '05. =(


----------



## ster (Sep 21, 2006)

try freezing the thing..
i know.. it sounds retarded 
:roll:


----------



## Craig M (Feb 13, 2006)

I just got mine in October...knock on wood...no problems as of yet. After reading so many threads about this issue I am almost afraid to use the compass feature for fear of it locking up on me. From what I gather the watch I got was from 2004, it has been sitting in this jewelry case for as long as I remember...my fiance finally pulled the trigger for my 30th birthday.

It almost seems like when you get the T-Touch you should automatically send it back and tell them to replace the feature/function. 

Jokes aside...I love my new Tiss [and my other one as well]

Cheers!
Craig M


----------



## J_L (Nov 24, 2006)

ster said:


> SAME BOAT! BUT...................CHECK THIS!!!
> 
> when i got it back.. it worked for a few weeks.. then it crapped out again.
> then.... it got cold and i used it as a Thermo.... i left it outside for a few hours... 25d. F .. then i noticed the compass started working!!!!
> ...


The watch left for the swatch repair facility the day before your suggestion, hopefully I won't have to put it in the freezer to fix it when it returns.


----------



## JOAO GOMES (Jan 21, 2007)

Hi,

My T Touch ( Z253 / 353 ; Sr.N: QKP-HA-46471) is also having the Compass problem. North: between 8/9.

I'm gonna put him in the fridge to try.... :think: 

Joao Carlos Gomes


----------



## JOAO GOMES (Jan 21, 2007)

Hello,

It´s incredible, but after 3h in the Fridge the compass is now ok!

:-! 

For how long?.... Just for 1 hour :-( 

bah..
Joao


----------



## lulan (Jun 11, 2007)

Hei, I got my Trekking in titanium since 2 weeks from a Tissot dealer in Hong Kong.
My compass get stuck bertween 9 and 10 hrs:-(. 
Actually the external temperature is around 40 degree celsius in these days. So I am trying the trick of the refrigeretor. I hope It works, I love this watch We all do not need any bug on it!!! By the way 
y Suunto Advizor is still working fine despite the temperature.
A.


----------



## G-Shocks Are Cool. (Feb 23, 2007)

I saw a youtube clip about the watch.

Very cool watch!


----------



## lulan (Jun 11, 2007)

lulan said:


> Hei, I got my Trekking in titanium since 2 weeks from a Tissot dealer in Hong Kong.
> My compass get stuck bertween 9 and 10 hrs:-(.
> Actually the external temperature is around 40 degree celsius in these days. So I am trying the trick of the refrigeretor. I hope It works, I love this watch We all do not need any bug on it!!! By the way
> y Suunto Advizor is still working fine despite the temperature.
> A.


I have done the test: untill the temperature remains around the Zero celsus deg. the Compass turns to work fine:-!, at about 13 deg. Celsus it got stuck at 8 hours. again<|.
Actually it is sensitive to the low temperature, Two hypotesis
-metal elasticity (different material different dilatation) thus the indicators not free anymore to turn 
-electrical interference with magnetic field low temperature different D electric (capacity to let the electrones flux to pass) .
Has anybody contacted Tissot about it yet?


----------



## lulan (Jun 11, 2007)

Again a bad news from my T touch Trekk<| onot only the Compass is done but now even the Altimetre do not work anymore..I really getting tire with this watch DO NOT BUY IT....!!!!!<|<|<|<|:rodekaart


----------



## smittythepig (Jun 23, 2006)

lulan said:


> Again a bad news from my T touch Trekk<| onot only the Compass is done but now even the Altimetre do not work anymore..I really getting tire with this watch DO NOT BUY IT....!!!!!<|<|<|<|:rodekaart


you haven't had it in any water, have you?


----------



## lulan (Jun 11, 2007)

Well actually I wash my hands wearing it!I do not want believe that even a couple of drops make it out of order. Men!! is not a toy!! at least I think:think:


----------



## mc1010 (Jul 20, 2007)

have the exact same problem. if tissot doesnt fix it for free, this will be my last tissot.


----------



## kaon (Aug 1, 2007)

JNI said:


> I have a Tissot touch less than a year and the compass function is not working, hands will move to a fix position and stay like that. All other functions work fine. Expensive watch not working.


 
Same problem, only it happened sooner, and repeatedly, even in the 1-for-1 replacement they gave me.

Bought it from a authorized dealer in Singapore, on 3 Oct 2006:
1. broke down after a few weeks, repaired.
2. broke down after a few weeks, repaired.
3. broke down after a few weeks, replacement watch. 
4. broke down after a few weeks, repaired.
5. broke down after a few weeks, now I really don't want them to "repair" the watch... I just want my money back.

No swimming, no baths, yes washing hands and stand-up-showers.
And the thing is "30m" right?
If it is a water-tightness problem, Tissot could come clean, derate the watch to "0m" and sell the rest of the watches with a clean conscience.


----------



## smittythepig (Jun 23, 2006)

i've had mine for a year and never had an issue, and i rinse it with water often to clean it and get it wet while washing my hands. but it does seem to be an issue. obviously you will find more problems on a tissot internet forum than in the general population of tissot owners worldwide, if you were to poll them all. but with the number of posts here and elsewhere i would think there is indeed something about the watch that makes the compass a bit too susceptible to problems more than is normally acceptable. they must be aware of this. i think i'll send an email to them and ask about this. they are very responsive and helpful.

my t-touch has actually been at the repair facility in hoboken, nj for the last 6 weeks because i managed to scratch the crystal (yes, it was an actual scratch - not a smudge of dirt or damage to any AR coating). while there it also got a case and bracelet refinish, a partial service (including new battery - not really needed but they do it anyway) and i also had them send me the rubber strap since the bracelet is always too loose or too tight. FedEx has it now and i'll have it tomorrow. i am very interested to see the results. i'm worried it will have a fingerprint on the inside of the crystal or it won't work properly ;-) it's been incredibly accurate up to this point and i've never had a problem with any of the functions. and i will also say that Tissot's customer service in NJ has been excellent.


----------



## lulan (Jun 11, 2007)

lulan said:


> Well actually I wash my hands wearing it!I do not want believe that even a couple of drops make it out of order. Men!! is not a toy!! at least I think:think:


After two weeks back from the repair shop...My Tissot Touch trekking fails again!!!!!!! <|Now the cronometer is running all the tima and all the functions are frozen..This watch is a bluff piece of junk at the price of 
a real watch DO NOT BUY IT !!! NEVER:-|
o|


----------



## flashyhock (Oct 9, 2007)

hi

i had my t-touch trikking at jan 2007 and the compass stopped working after 3 weeks :-(, had it repared and again after almost a month again the compass stoped working:-( and agin repared and agin stopped after the same period and the replaced and agin malfunction:--s:-|. i got tired from this watch i checked there website and they say its too sensitive almost from everything.

i don't recomend the watch, but the tissot service is good at least im my country so far i bought it in middel east Jordan.

i am really tired of it; i will diffently switch to normal watch with no gizmoz :-x

but i think i will stick with tissot as i said so far my dealer is good and even he sujested that for me from the 2ed time it malfunctioned.

too bad very nice watch :-s


----------



## apo_ok (Oct 19, 2007)

I got a T-Touch (T33.1.388.62) as a gift in June 2006, and the compass function got stuck between 7 and 9 after some months (I discovered it not working in June 2007). Maybe I will try the low temperature remedy and see how that works.


----------



## J_L (Nov 24, 2006)

So after 2 trips to the New Jersey repair facility, the compass has malfunctioned again:-| I put it in the freezer overnight and the compass worked for a few hours then again stuck around 9 o'clock. What a piece of junk...I really like this watch too. Anybody gotten any satisfaction from tissot on this?


----------



## kaon (Aug 1, 2007)

lulan said:


> After two weeks back from the repair shop...My Tissot Touch trekking fails again!!!!!!! <|Now the cronometer is running all the tima and all the functions are frozen..This watch is a bluff piece of junk at the price of
> a real watch DO NOT BUY IT !!! NEVER:-|
> o|


I agree.
I've spent too much time sending my T-Touch titanium back to SwatchGroup.
*About 7 times...* and after each time, it breaks down after a few weeks.
Sometimes it was repaired and sometimes they replaced it with a new unit.

Well my *SECOND REPLACEMENT* broke down too:- the crystal became insensitive to touch except for 2 of the function spots.
This was December 2007 or so.

The watch is now still with SwatchGroup SG because we were at a deadlock with me insisting on a refund, and them saying they can only continue repairing/replacing it whenever it dies. (1 yr warranty is refreshed each time).
What a waste of money.

SwatchGroup SG says the repeated failures is due to the watch getting magnetized. :-s That there is something about my lifestyle that exposes the watch to too much magnetic fields.
Well if true, this watch is simply too fragile for real life everyday wear. None of my other watches have a problem with my usage.

Failure modes I've seen so far:
- Compass stuck within certain sector
- barometer (and altitude accordingly) giving crazy extreme readings
- hands moving about by themselves and quickly draining the battery
- insensitive or misaligned touch sensitivity.


----------



## Barreti (Feb 25, 2008)

Just to try and balance this thread a bit, because it reads as if pretty much every T-Touch is rubbish, I've had my T-Touch Titanium since March 2004 and except for changing the battery once it has never given me anything other than faithful service.

I regularly visit Spain so it is subjected to heat often and I've just been sailing in New Zealand where it not only got wet but I swam in the sea and the pool a few times and it is still going strong.

I have a collection of other watches but this is my every day watch and I'd be completely lost without it.

I wonder if the problem is restricted to a batch or factory or something.
I have 2 codes on the back of my watch 
One stamped in which begins Z251
One printed on which begins RKR-HA

If one is a model and one a serial number it may be worth posting your model number in case there is a theme going on here.


----------



## leewmeister (Feb 13, 2006)

I sent a message to Tissot HQ asking them to comment on the compass problem. I'll post their reply if and when I receive it.


----------



## mc1010 (Jul 20, 2007)

leewmeister said:


> I sent a message to Tissot HQ asking them to comment on the compass problem. I'll post their reply if and when I receive it.


i doubt you'd get reply anytime soon. i've emailed them twice regarding the same compass problem, the first one about a year ago. no reply yet.


----------



## acexi (Oct 24, 2007)

WOW .......

Its hard for me to hear about the problems everyone is having with this ..... just chimming in here but i have had mine for about a year and a half and have not seen this problem (knock on wood) o| I look forward to see what happens!

Craig


----------



## I Like Watches (Feb 2, 2008)

*My compass works just fine...*

I was just goofing off with my Titanium T-Touch's compass after reading this thread. Mine works just fine!!


----------



## Mvw (Apr 19, 2008)

leewmeister said:


> I sent a message to Tissot HQ asking them to comment on the compass problem. I'll post their reply if and when I receive it.


Did you ever get a reply from Tissot regarding the compass problem?


----------



## I Like Watches (Feb 2, 2008)

Just tested mine and the compass works just fine!!


----------



## jle123 (Dec 12, 2007)

Michalis-68 said:


> I have mine 4-5 years now with no problem.
> Battery actually is still going strong.


Sorry to hear about the others, but I'm with you, have mine for 5 yrs now and no problems. Play with the compass lots and showing friends, etc. Still using the original battery as well.

I've never had it near water or any temperature that extreme that I wouldn't put my own body through. Not sure why others would put an expensive watch that close to water ? Shower even? I don't want to take the chance.


----------



## lulan (Jun 11, 2007)

When u buy a watch called trekking you expect to have at least a shower with it otherwise better you buy a fashion fancy stuff. Yes I pretend to have shower with it .. or you use a compass and all the other offroad functions only in dry days?????:roll:


----------



## Texcowboy9 (Feb 11, 2006)

Have only had mine for a short while, bought used, but everything works great!! In fact I bought it off the sales forum here at WUS!:-!


----------



## slb (Jun 26, 2008)

Texcowboy9 said:


> Have only had mine for a short while, bought used, but everything works great!! In fact I bought it off the sales forum here at WUS!:-!


That's good to hear!
I am so nervous after reading of the problems others have had.
Glad you like yours!


----------



## slb (Jun 26, 2008)

Happy to report my 4-hour old Expert is working 
Pretty cool, you can hear the motor turn when things move around.
Very odd watch - odd in a good way.
I'm just afraid to sweat with it on


----------



## Janne (Apr 16, 2007)

I had my T-touch Titanium for 5-6 years. All functions work as they should!


----------



## seanpiper (Nov 17, 2007)

slb said:


> Happy to report my 4-hour old Expert is working
> Pretty cool, you can hear the motor turn when things move around.
> Very odd watch - odd in a good way.
> I'm just afraid to sweat with it on


With 100m WR I wouldn't be too concerned with this one.

Let us know how it goes over time!

Sean


----------



## drex (Jul 22, 2008)

I've had this watch for over 4 years now and have not experienced any problems except for the compass being locked at the 7 and 9 O'clock position. The battery is still going strong, the time is as accurate as it was from when it was first purchased and set! All other function works as expected, the altimeter does need to be occasionally re-adjusted for accuracy as per the owner's manual. Other than that, I have not experienced anything like the problemSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS those have described on this forum and other internet sites. I'm sorry to hear about your frustrations but I hope Tissot can find a long term solution to this issue because this is a really innovative and nicely designed watch. 

The problem with the compass is EASILY resolve by simply re-synchronizing the watch. Instructions can be found in the owner's manual or the pdf document on Tissot's website or the second post on this thread. I've had this happened twice to me so far in the 4 years of ownership. Knock on wood...:-!


----------



## WatchMe33 (Jul 3, 2008)

It seems like the problems people were having was with the older T-Touch watches (although my T-Touch Classic never had problems and I have had it for like 3 yrs).

My new T-Touch Expert has been ok so far, no problems to report! |>


----------



## Eeeb (Jul 12, 2007)

drex said:


> ...
> The problem with the compass is EASILY resolve by simply re-synchronizing the watch. Instructions can be found in the owner's manual or the pdf document on Tissot's website or the second post on this thread. I've had this happened twice to me so far in the 4 years of ownership. Knock on wood...:-!


In the new Digital and ABC watch forum I started a thread on the reliability of such watches.

My conjecture is one of the biggest points of failure is the user failing to do proper calibrations. Since Tissot sells more to the general public than a number of the specialty digital vendors, it encounters such failures more often. (Users of the specialty digitals just 'assume' everyone performs the proper calibrations on a regular basis... big difference in user population.)

Folks devote the energy to complain here or go to war with Swatch Service instead of RTFM. This seems to be misplaced energy.

As I said in the post, I'm not sure what additional steps Tissot can take to address the problem of user failure... I am not sure blaming the user is the proper solution. But I am not sure what is... interesting problem in selling 'complex' systems to the general public...


----------



## etfireman (Feb 1, 2009)

Eeeb said:


> In the new Digital and ABC watch forum I started a thread on the reliability of such watches.
> 
> My conjecture is one of the biggest points of failure is the user failing to do proper calibrations. Since Tissot sells more to the general public than a number of the specialty digital vendors, it encounters such failures more often. (Users of the specialty digitals just 'assume' everyone performs the proper calibrations on a regular basis... big difference in user population.)
> 
> ...


--------------------------------------------------------------

I'm sorry but NOT EASILY REMEDIED!!!

Sorry for the frustration, but I'm no technical slouch and following the user's manual and calibrating the hand position of the watch DOES NOT solve the "Compass Stuck" issue.

Someone please tell me that this otherwise VERY COOL watch that my wife was so ecstatic to give me for Christmas is going to be a dud.

Can Tissot really turn their back on the owners of these watches?

Sounds like sending the watch in for service is a complete waste of time... (not that it matters, because my wife bought it for me on Ebay)...

And for those of you who have sent your watches in for repair several times (for the same thing...), have they had anything to say? Is there some kind of Lemon Law for watches?

So very bummed right now to have found this website...

Don't get me wrong, I'm totally open to a solution that would take care of this watch. So please, if you have a suggestion send it my way.

Thanks.


----------



## J_L (Nov 24, 2006)

Eeeb said:


> In the new Digital and ABC watch forum I started a thread on the reliability of such watches.
> 
> My conjecture is one of the biggest points of failure is the user failing to do proper calibrations. Since Tissot sells more to the general public than a number of the specialty digital vendors, it encounters such failures more often. (Users of the specialty digitals just 'assume' everyone performs the proper calibrations on a regular basis... big difference in user population.)
> 
> ...


I'm curious, do you own a classic model of this watch? Do you work for tissot?

The calibration function has absolutely nothing to do with the compass. It is for calibrating the hands to maintain coordination with the digital time display. There is no mention of calibration in the manual for the compass other than setting the magnetic declination. This model has a definite problem with the compass and problems with the barometer/altimeter. Mine has been to SWATCH for 3 compass repairs and is going back for a barometer/altimeter repair. I'll say it again, this model of watch has problems, it's a design flaw, it's a QC flaw and it's a travesty for a highly regarded watch company to not recognize this and rectify the situation.

Your premise that this is a user failure is completely insulting; this isn't a complex system. If you can figure out how to login and post to this forum you can surely operate this watch and "RTFM".


----------



## dogboy (Jul 27, 2007)

J_L said:


> I'm curious, do you own a classic model of this watch? Do you work for tissot?
> 
> The calibration function has absolutely nothing to do with the compass. It is for calibrating the hands to maintain coordination with the digital time display. There is no mention of calibration in the manual for the compass other than setting the magnetic declination. This model has a definite problem with the compass and problems with the barometer/altimeter. Mine has been to SWATCH for 3 compass repairs and is going back for a barometer/altimeter repair. I'll say it again, this model of watch has problems, it's a design flaw, it's a QC flaw and it's a travesty for a highly regarded watch company to not recognize this and rectify the situation.
> 
> Your premise that this is a user failure is completely insulting; this isn't a complex system. If you can figure out how to login and post to this forum you can surely operate this watch and "RTFM".


I don't own the watch. None of them. I came to this forum to read some about them because I just found out about them YESTERDAY (yeah, I live under a rock). But even *I* know that there is an additional function for calibrating the compass other than setting declination, or synchronizing the hands (which the manual I read WAS mentioned as something to be done if the compass hands weren't lining up correctly; not exactly the symptoms I've read here). There is a calibration mode where you take the watch off, lay it flat, and rotate it 360 degrees slowly, but in less than 20 seconds (if I remember the procedure correctly). If your manual doesn't have this procedure, is it an old manual? And old watch? I DEFINITELY remember reading it in one of the T-Touch manuals I downloaded. May be worth going and taking a look if you're having problems.


----------



## J_L (Nov 24, 2006)

dogboy said:


> I don't own the watch. None of them. I came to this forum to read some about them because I just found out about them YESTERDAY (yeah, I live under a rock). But even *I* know that there is an additional function for calibrating the compass other than setting declination, or synchronizing the hands (which the manual I read WAS mentioned as something to be done if the compass hands weren't lining up correctly; not exactly the symptoms I've read here). There is a calibration mode where you take the watch off, lay it flat, and rotate it 360 degrees slowly, but in less than 20 seconds (if I remember the procedure correctly). If your manual doesn't have this procedure, is it an old manual? And old watch? I DEFINITELY remember reading it in one of the T-Touch manuals I downloaded. May be worth going and taking a look if you're having problems.


I own both the first and second generations of the T-Touch a Sunnto Observer and a Casio Pathfinder so I am very familiar with this watch technology.

I can assure you there is no calibration function for the compass other than declination on the first gen (or a barometric adjustment for that matter). Both calibrations are included in the second generation version. The first gen compass malfunction which has happened to mine on three occasions is more than the hands not lining up correctly, they are stuck between 6 and 8 o'clock. Interestingly, if you freeze the watch it will operate correctly until it warms up.

Basically, Tissot got it wrong on the first iteration of this watch. But I am so enamored with the concept of this ABC implementation and even though my first one is unreliable, I ponied up for the second gen. I just hope that they got it right this time.


----------



## dogboy (Jul 27, 2007)

J_L said:


> I can assure you there is no calibration function for the compass other than declination on the first gen (or a barometric adjustment for that matter). Both calibrations are included in the second generation version. The first gen compass malfunction which has happened to mine on three occasions is more than the hands not lining up correctly, they are stuck between 6 and 8 o'clock. Interestingly, if you freeze the watch it will operate correctly until it warms up.
> 
> Basically, Tissot got it wrong on the first iteration of this watch. But I am so enamored with the concept of this ABC implementation and even though my first one is unreliable, I ponied up for the second gen. I just hope that they got it right this time.


T-Touch Expert User's Manual, number 141_en, page 11 of 13, compass calibration. It is not hand synchronization. That was the manual I saw it in. Not in the T-Touch User's Manual, number 138_en. NO procedure in it other than declination.

Sorry.


----------



## nathantw666 (Aug 6, 2007)

Personally I like the the idea that I don't need to calibrate the compass. It hasn't failed me yet. I just set the declination and off I go. My Garmin 60CSx needs to have the compass calibrated and turning the GPS 3 times isn't a real pain, but it's still kind of inconvenient.


----------



## Bayhuntr (Jul 27, 2012)

leewmeister said:


> I sent a message to Tissot HQ asking them to comment on the compass problem. I'll post their reply if and when I receive it.


Been a couple of years, anyone hear from Tissot about the compas issue? I purchased mine in 2004 had the compass go bad, sent it in and within two weeks same problem. I didn't send in again, but found if is sat for a few months it would work for a few weeks before going bad again. Finaly forgat it in a drqwer for a few yers. It's like new, since I haven't been using it. I wouuld like to send it in to be repaired, but don't want to spend $250 for my ttrouble and still have the same problem.


----------



## Progger (Apr 25, 2008)

It is 2013 now, and my Tissot Sea-Touch has a malfunctioning compass. As a matter of fact, it is a NON functioning compass. Watch was bought back in 2009 and sat idle in the drawer most of its time with me. The wrench symbol appeared on the LCD, I sent it to an AD to have it checked; battery was changed and the watch was back to normal. Two weeks later, neither compass nor thermometer functions would work again (blank LCD when either of those two functions were touched). I replaced the battery again by myself, and nothing changed: wacth with no compass and no thermometer functionality. I have a friend who owns a Sea-Touch too, and his has the same problem (I don't know details about his usage, though). WTF?!?!?


----------



## Progger (Apr 25, 2008)

Here I come again to complain about the watch and give this thread a "bump". My Sea-touch has no compass and no thermometer, even though every other function is OK.


----------



## Jonsson (Oct 20, 2020)

My compass does not work either, toether with stopwatch, and there is no sound in the alarm. Otherwise it works well. It had been water damaged before. When I choose stopwatch or compass nothing happens. I will try to cool it.


----------

